# Just Got Back From Key West...



## Lets Get Going (May 31, 2011)

...what a difference 20 years will make!  My hubby and I went back for the first time since we were stationed there back in the early '90's.  It has grown alot, if you can believe an island can grow, and lost alot of it's cultural charm.  No more "authentic" Cuban bakeries.  We tried to find Cuban bread with the bead on top and no one had it.  Finally asked one bakery why no one did it any more, she said the last Cuban owned bakery just sold to new owners who were not Cuban and they claimed that "...the bead is too labor intensive, no one does it any more."

Lots of taller buildings, large chain hotels and chain restaurants.  We still had a great time and plan on going back again now that we live in Florida, but we left there sad because of the changes.  

The only thing that didn't change, was the long, long, long, long drive up and down the keys!


----------



## silverfox82 (May 31, 2011)

Try 40 years for me, some good changes, some bad, 1 Horrible. Mallory docks sunset celebration with a huge megamonster cruise ship blocking the view, patooie!


----------



## cheesedip (May 31, 2011)

*My first trip to Key West will be this September.  I was told it's the most boring month of the year down there..  *


----------



## Lets Get Going (May 31, 2011)

40 years, wow!  The changes had to be gigantic.  I agree about the cruise ship. Fortunately they weren't in port during our stay.  What do you think of the development of Trunk Island?  Wild huh?  I remember when Peary Court was a vacant lot except for the credit union.  Some guy chained himself to a tree to try and stop the development.  The old Cuban guys would sit in front of the mom and pop stores drinking coffee.  Fun memories.


----------



## Lets Get Going (May 31, 2011)

Cheesedip....Depends on what you call boring.  There is so much to see.  I suggest you rent a golf cart or scooters to get around.  Parking can be a pain.  Drive around the entire island, not just Duval Street.  The back streets are beautiful.  Are you looking for a party atmosphere?  Cuz it's always a party on Duval Street.  If you're looking to relax you can do that too.  Have fun!


----------



## Talent312 (May 31, 2011)

I first went to Key West as a kid in the '60's before they rebuilt most of the bridges and put in a desalinization plant. In those days, the rickety narrow bridges designed for Model T's were built on Henry Flagler's original RR pilings and a huge water-pipe from the mainland was a constant companion on the drive down.

I've been back several times, and while much of its end-of-the-world character is gone, much is still as it was... the sentiment that fermented the conch-rebellion is still there.


----------



## theo (May 31, 2011)

*Never really "boring"...*



cheesedip said:


> *My first trip to Key West will be this September.  I was told it's the most boring month of the year down there..  *



Since you're going at the peak of hurricane season, it surely won't be "boring" if you get "driven out of Dodge" during a mandatory evacuation. Happened to me a few years back (...in July, in that instance). 

Key West is never really "boring" --- just a bit less crazy at some times compared to other times...


----------



## Bucky (Sep 2, 2011)

theo said:


> Since you're going at the peak of hurricane season, it surely won't be "boring" if you get "driven out of Dodge" during a mandatory evacuation. Happened to me a few years back (...in July, in that instance).
> 
> Key West is never really "boring" --- just a bit less crazy at some times compared to other times...



I can deal with crazy!  Been doing it my whole life.  We're going down 9/24-10/1.  Hurricanes don't faze us.  We just had Irene blow through here last week.  I must admit this will be the first trip we've purchased trip insurance for and I really wouldn't relish the drive back to FLL if a mandatory evac was to be declared.  Better safe than sorry I guess.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 3, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> I first went to Key West as a kid in the '60's before they rebuilt most of the bridges and put in a desalinization plant. In those days, the rickety narrow bridges designed for Model T's were built on Henry Flagler's original RR pilings and a huge water-pipe from the mainland was a constant companion on the drive down.
> 
> I've been back several times, and while much of its end-of-the-world character is gone, much is still as it was... the sentiment that fermented the conch-rebellion is still there.



I spent 2 months in Key West in 1955 and loved every minute of it.  I spent a week there about 40 years later and will never return.  Too commercial, too congested and no houseboat row.

George


----------



## Neesie (Sep 3, 2011)

I think the cruise ships have a big part in ruining the charm of Old Key West.  Not only do they block the view but I hate being there when thousands of people get off the ship to find "their" commercial bars and souveniers.  

I was wearing a Key West baseball hat at the State Fair the other day and a vendor said to me, you must have been on a cruise!  (Farthest thing from the truth).  I guess Key West is synomiums (sp?) with cruises now.


----------



## GeraldineT (Sep 3, 2011)

Key West is one of my favorite cruise stops (LOL).  It has lost some of its authentic old world charm but the cruises bring business so of course the vendors want them.  When we go down during a non cruise vacation you can actually call the chamber of commerce and they will tell you when the cruise ships are NOT there.


----------



## bdh (Sep 4, 2011)

GeraldineT said:


> When we go down during a non cruise vacation you can actually call the chamber of commerce and they will tell you when the cruise ships are NOT there.



Another option to check the port schedule would be to use Al Gore's internet invention  

http://www.keywestcity.com/department/calendar.asp?fDD=13-192

When viewing the monthly calendar, the pier locations are denoted as (M) for the Mallory Square pier, (B) for the Westin pier and (OM) for the Outer Mole.  The majority of the ships are docking at B and OM - so the view at Mallory Square is seldom blocked.  With the OM being at the Navy/Coast Guard station, no one's view is blocked.  But the people staying at the Westin get the short end of the stick when a ship is at pier B as that pretty much blocks their ocean/sunset view.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 4, 2011)

Classic problem with any "hidden little place".  I'm sure you could pick ANY tropical island - whether it be in the Carribbean or Hawaii - and find people that say, "Before all the cruise ships came, before they enlarged the airport, it was just a beatiful, beautiful place."    That's part of the dillemma: you have those people that do make it there, tell you how great it is, and now lots of other people want to go.

Towns for the most part are like anyone else, looking to maximize their revenue.  It's tough for a small town like KW to turn down $15k+ per ship that docks (just in straight fees, that doesn't include what they spend in town).  Same thing with the airport expansion.  How many more people will come now (and spend money there) when you can take a 737 right into KW, vs having to take a turboprop plane.

I'm sure for Hawaii, there was a time when Honolulu was the only island whose airport was large enough for big jets.  The other islands were probably served by just interisland flights.  But then they grew their airports, so they you could fly their directly (and they made sure that they got your tourist dollars, vs Oahu).

For us younger members, it will be interesting to see if this repeats with Cuba.  That country has basically been stuck in time, due to the US embargo with it.  But that's being eased, and I'm sure at some point in the future, like the Berlin Wall, it'll be a thing of the past.  The 'quaintness' of Cuba I'm sure will gave with to an expanded tourist infrastructure (airport, transit, hotels, restaurants), as I'm sure they'll do what they need to attract US dollars.

Jeff


----------



## bdh (Sep 5, 2011)

JeffW said:


> For us younger members, it will be interesting to see if this repeats with Cuba.  That country has basically been stuck in time, due to the US embargo with it.  But that's being eased, and I'm sure at some point in the future, like the Berlin Wall, it'll be a thing of the past.  The 'quaintness' of Cuba I'm sure will gave with to an expanded tourist infrastructure (airport, transit, hotels, restaurants), as I'm sure they'll do what they need to attract US dollars.



What a coincidence - check out the post on TA.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...s_from_now-Key_West_Florida_Keys_Florida.html


----------

